# Hellizondo Presents - The Witches of Scabtree Hollow 2013



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I After posting these to my blog and facebook and making the video for the Home Haunters DVD collection I didn't realize that had not posted here.

Here is our new theme this year:














































continued..
More pics on our Blog, come check it out here


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

More pics on our Blog, come check it out here


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now I see where your avatar came from

Beautiful work, as always!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your use of color is striking! Your scenes are waaay cool!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh my! WOW! You are a master of scene setting and black light mastery! I am in awe...you are just unbelievable...honestly.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

It's absolutely beautiful! (As always) I so admire your work.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Gorgeous pics - well done.


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Seriously - great job. We stumbled across your haunt just clicking around on YouTube and it really blew all of us away.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

WOW! You really know how to set a scene. Your props are fantastic!


----------



## ArtistReflect (Feb 3, 2014)

I love the walkway. Very cool! Did you use glow in the dark paint at all the embellish the black light? It looks amazing!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

would love to know how you made the vine bodies.. they look great


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

OMG !!! Just spooktacular!! I stopped by husband watching a movie to show him..and,it being April well!!! He did say it looks great too!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

And to think it's going to get better than that! Truly amazing. So much thought put into lighting and getting every nuance to stand out. Hats off.


----------



## CMatthews (Apr 1, 2014)

Those are some incredible pictures!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Way cool, DC!
Those are great pix from a great haunt layout.
The lighting and vibrant colors totally rock.
Love the props.....outstanding!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

flawless! Gorgeous! I am always in awe of you guys.


----------



## brd813 (Nov 29, 2012)

I really liked the changing the background color lighting as you go from scene to scene.

Bill


----------

